# I just booked a trip !



## Cornell (May 1, 2020)

I am limit up with this whole SIP thing and decided I need to get the heck out of Illinois before I lose my mind.  Decided that S. Dakota looks about as "free" and welcoming as anywhere in the US right now.  I have never had a desire to visit S. Dakota, but now I am going and am excited.  Just going for a long weekend in 2 weeks.  Me & my daughter.  Staying in Deadwood.  Lodging is open.  State parks are open.  Scenery looks beautiful and I hope to see a bison or two.

Oh -- my daughter does NOT want to look at any colleges while we are there.


----------



## PigsDad (May 1, 2020)

The Black Hills is a beautiful part of the country.  Enjoy!

Kurt


----------



## MrockStar (May 1, 2020)

Cornell said:


> I am limit up with this whole SIP thing and decided I need to get the heck out of Illinois before I lose my mind.  Decided that S. Dakota looks about as "free" and welcoming as anywhere in the US right now.  I have never had a desire to visit S. Dakota, but now I am going and am excited.  Just going for a long weekend in 2 weeks.  Me & my daughter.  Staying in Deadwood.  Lodging is open.  State parks are open.  Scenery looks beautiful and I hope to see a bison or two.
> 
> Oh -- my daughter does NOT want to look at any colleges while we are there.


Good on you, please post some pictures of Deadwood in TUG. Enjoy your trip and FREEdom in South Dakota.


----------



## DaveNV (May 1, 2020)

Deadwood is a fun town if things are open. Nice scenery there and throughout the Black Hills. Mount Moriah Cemetery is open to the public, and you can see the gravesites for Wild Bill Hickok and Calamity Jane. Custer State Park will be a good place to maybe see bison. Drive through The Needles for a spectacular time. Mt Rushmore is a National Monument, and the grounds are open right now.  I think their Visitors Center is closed, as is the evening fireworks show.  But the grounds are open. See their site: https://www.nps.gov/moru/index.htm

Have fun!
Dave


----------



## Fredflintstone (May 1, 2020)

Cornell said:


> I am limit up with this whole SIP thing and decided I need to get the heck out of Illinois before I lose my mind. Decided that S. Dakota looks about as "free" and welcoming as anywhere in the US right now. I have never had a desire to visit S. Dakota, but now I am going and am excited. Just going for a long weekend in 2 weeks. Me & my daughter. Staying in Deadwood. Lodging is open. State parks are open. Scenery looks beautiful and I hope to see a bison or two.
> 
> Oh -- my daughter does NOT want to look at any colleges while we are there.



Nice. Enjoy!

Say, you aren’t alone wanting to leave Illinois (although temporary)







Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MrockStar (May 2, 2020)

Fredflintstone said:


> Nice. Enjoy!
> 
> Say, you aren’t alone wanting to leave Illinois (although temporary)
> 
> ...


The Governers wife did Horse back riding in Florida seemed like a great idea.


----------



## Cornell (May 2, 2020)

MrockStar said:


> The Governers wife did Horse back riding in Florida seemed like a great idea.


Funny you should bring this up.  In IL, the governor's executive order bans "non-essential" travel.  Then we find out this week that Pritzker's wife & daughter travelled to FL to stay at their big horse farm.  The hypocrisy is off the charts and made me so angry.  Apparently, rules are for the "little people"  As a result, I decided, well, I'll travel too!  

I talked to the Inn keeper in SD.  She said that restaurants are not open except for take out service but that may change by the time I get out there . There is a rumor that things may open by 5/13.  I really don't care.  The fact that their state parks are open is enough for me.  We can't even do that in IL.  

I honestly feel like I'm being strangled. And not by a virus.


----------



## mentalbreak (May 2, 2020)

The black hills are a great getaway.  Just having something to look forward to helps.  I’m hoping we can get through the other side of this HS semester and escape to a lake for a week or so.

If you make it to Custer State Park, check out Sylvan Lake. Not quite Lake Michigan, but it is beautiful with land formations and very clear water.  It’s where the end of the movie National Treasure (Nicholas Cage) was filmed.

Lower your expectations for “restaurants” in the Black Hills.  Lots of comfort food, at least 8 or so years ago.

And (lol) on the college visit veto.


----------



## DaveNV (May 2, 2020)

Cornell said:


> I talked to the Inn keeper in SD.  She said that restaurants are not open except for take out service but that may change by the time I get out there . There is a rumor that things may open by 5/13.  I really don't care.  The fact that their state parks are open is enough for me.  We can't even do that in IL.
> 
> I honestly feel like I'm being strangled. And not by a virus.



The things I named in my post above are things you can do while maintaining social distancing.  If you can deal with only take out food, you can certainly occupy yourself well in that area. It's a nice place to visit.  Drive by the Crazy Horse monument.  Pretty awesome view too, if you have a long lens camera and stop down on the road. (Kind of a ripoff to pay to go in, if it's open.)

East of Rapid City is Badlands National Park, another awesome place, if you want to take a side trip off the freeway.

Dave


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (May 2, 2020)

I suspect that you ignored me after our unfortunate tit-a-tat (mea culpa), so you may not see this post.  But if you do - grant me a moment of memoir to accompany a travel suggestion ..........

In 1998 - the year my Dad died - my youngest child, DS3, and I did a road trip from Washington, where we live, to western Minnesota, where my parents were living.  My Dad was in advanced Alzheimer's, and it was the last time we saw him alive.  We were there the first week of August, for my Dad's Birthday. At that stage he had regressed mentally to a stage where he didn't know who I was, let alone any of my children. But he seemed to know that his birthday was coming and I can't say he rallied.  But it did seem that his decline arrested in the leadup to his birthday.  There was even a moment when I thought he remembered that I was his son, and with that he briefly realized that DS3 standing in front of him was his grandchild.  Didn't last for more than a few minutes though. Within a week of that event he entered into a steep decline, and was dead within one month.

That's a bit of digression but it is a bit of a lead-in.  On the way out to MN, we took the north route, I-94 through North Dakota. Yosemite,  Black Hills, On the return we came via I-90, through South Dakota and SE Wyoming. I had long wanted to see Wounded Knee, on the Pine Ridge Reservation.  Ever since I was in grade school the Little Big Horn story fascinated me - and especially so after I was old enough to realize that Custer probably got what he deserved.  

I was struck by the contrast between Wounded Knee and Little Big Horn.  Skipping over details and  polemics, in my estimation Wounded Knee is of at least equal importance to Little Big Horn in the history of native tribal relations in the Mountain West. Little Big Horn was the big triumph of the native peoples in the expansion conflicts.  Wounded Knee was the death knell. 

But Little Big Horn is a National Monument, under the National Park Service, while Wounded Knee is simply a crossroads and cemetery in one of the most impoverished areas in the US.  Yet everyday, the residents placed fresh flowers at their monument.  

Wounded Knee isn't a National Monument, but it is their monument. They remember, well over a century later.

So, if  you are SoDaking, I suggest doing some research and a visit to Pine Ridge and Wounded Knee. And I'm pretty sure there are not any 4-yr colleges to visit on the reservation.


----------



## Chrispee (May 2, 2020)

Never in a million years could I have predicted that I would ever be rife with anticipation for a vicarious vacation to South Dakota, yet here we are.  Please share lots of pics, and I hope you have a great time!


----------



## Brett (May 2, 2020)

Cornell said:


> I am limit up with this whole SIP thing and decided I need to get the heck out of Illinois before I lose my mind.  Decided that S. Dakota looks about as "free" and welcoming as anywhere in the US right now.  I have never had a desire to visit S. Dakota, but now I am going and am excited.  Just going for a long weekend in 2 weeks.  Me & my daughter.  Staying in Deadwood.  Lodging is open.  State parks are open.  Scenery looks beautiful and I hope to see a bison or two.
> 
> Oh -- my daughter does NOT want to look at any colleges while we are there.



you're close to Sturgis - nice little town

*https://sturgismotorcyclerally.com*


----------



## rapmarks (May 2, 2020)

We had a wonderful trip to the black hills to the timeshare in lead.  We drove, so did the stops on the way, the Corn Palace, Wall Drugs, badlands.  We took a fantastic all day tour in a small van, saw so many sites, we were picked up at resort and returned 12 hours later. After seeing Mount Rushmore, sitting bull site, Custer state park, etc.  We also explored Wind Cave, drove to Devils Tower in a Wyoming, Spearfish Canyon, Sturgis, and had a lot of fun in tombstone, touring cemetery, old houses, and seeing a rodeo parade.  This was a memorable trip, it was one month after extensive surgery for cancer, I was weak but determined to go,  if you are flying, then make sure to make the side trips, especially Badlands


----------



## bbodb1 (May 2, 2020)

Brett said:


> you're close to Sturgis - nice little town
> 
> *https://sturgismotorcyclerally.com*


Now if @Cornell and daughter take this trip in the appropriate mode for Sturgis, will they be referred to as *biker chics???*


----------



## geekette (May 2, 2020)

Awesome!  Go West, Young Lady!

Ought to be a great getaway with completely different surroundings.  

Good for you!!   You might find that a long weekend is not enough!


----------



## Cornell (May 2, 2020)

Hello friends .  I love all of your comments. I must confess ignorance that I did not fully appreciate all that SD had to offer until I started looking into this.  I love nature and natural beauty so I think this is going to be a good trip.  And @geekette  -- I honestly wish we were staying a bit longer now that I'm digging into this some more!

We are staying at a B&B in Deadwood.  I am NOT a B&B kind of person.  I told my daughter where we were staying and I thought she'd make some snide comment but she said "Sounds nice, might be good to have some other people to talk to".  HAHAHAHA - love it.  And she's right.

One of my all time favorite movies is "The Rider" which was filmed in the Badlands, so now that has piqued my interest.  If any of you are looking for a great movie to watch during all of this , I highly recommend.  

And I thought about checking out De Smet (who out there knows why I might want to see that?) - but way on the other side of the state.

@T_R_Oglodyte Thank you for your comments.  I am not ignoring you!  Your story about your dad touched me.  My mother has dementia and lives in an assisted living facility, 5 mins from my house. It's killing me that no one other than staff has seen her for 8 weeks now.  And God knows when that will end.  I am bracing myself our first visit.  I'm so angry that my mother is in the sunset years of her life and am prevented from seeing her.  I'm not angry at her facility.  I understand and respect it.  Just angry at the whole situation, if that makes sense.  I am now interested in checking out Wounded Knee when we go through the Badlands.  Thank you!


----------



## WinniWoman (May 2, 2020)

Cornell said:


> I am limit up with this whole SIP thing and decided I need to get the heck out of Illinois before I lose my mind.  Decided that S. Dakota looks about as "free" and welcoming as anywhere in the US right now.  I have never had a desire to visit S. Dakota, but now I am going and am excited.  Just going for a long weekend in 2 weeks.  Me & my daughter.  Staying in Deadwood.  Lodging is open.  State parks are open.  Scenery looks beautiful and I hope to see a bison or two.
> 
> Oh -- my daughter does NOT want to look at any colleges while we are there.



This was the next place on our bucket list actually! Can’t wait to hear how it went! Enjoy!


----------



## rapmarks (May 2, 2020)

My grandsons other grandfather was born on pine ridge reservation, not sure if he was full American Indian, half, or one quarter.  Apparently abused, and placed in orphanage at age 11.  Horrible conditions there.


----------



## WinniWoman (May 2, 2020)

Are the National Parks and historical sites opened though? Those are Federal, not state.

Ex: Here in NH the National Forest service shut down all the trailheads, while the state is keeping the state parks opened.


----------



## Cornell (May 2, 2020)

WinniWoman said:


> This was the next place on our bucket list actually! Can’t wait to hear how it went! Enjoy!


We are going to be there for a VERY short trip -- now I'm wishing I was going for a longer period of time.  I will report back!


----------



## Cornell (May 2, 2020)

@WinniWoman The national parks are NOT open -- you are correct.  But their state parks are , which is a step up from what we have here in IL.  We are going to have to adapt on this little trip in regards to closures, but there is enough open that we can drive, hike, and see some scenery.  And eat meals out of the car


----------



## b2bailey (May 2, 2020)

Thanks for sharing your "boldness" to Go. Out. Away.
I'm with you in spirit!


----------



## Coloradorunner (May 2, 2020)

We actually drove up a few days ago and the Badlands National Park was open and was our favorite part of the trip. We stopped and saw Mt Rushmore as well. Most stuff was closed around Mt Rushmore but a few gift shops were open in the nearby town of Keystone. We stayed in Rapid City at a Home 2 Suites and the water park was open for hotel guests. I actually wish we had stayed a little longer. It was nice to get away. We are in Colorado and our ‘stay home’ orders ended, but I still didn’t admit to hardly anyone we went somewhere, because I figured most people would be mad at us right now for that. It’s such a weird and difficult time for everyone.


----------



## Fredflintstone (May 2, 2020)

Cornell said:


> @WinniWoman The national parks are NOT open -- you are correct. But their state parks are , which is a step up from what we have here in IL. We are going to have to adapt on this little trip in regards to closures, but there is enough open that we can drive, hike, and see some scenery. And eat meals out of the car



You’ll have a great time. My simplest trips have been the most memorable. I think my favourite was when I camped on the beaches in Kauai. 3 bucks a night and I had the best views anyone could imagine. Best of all, I met some wonderful locales and shared plenty of stories with them. Travel need not be pricey or fancy to be completely enjoyable or memorable.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WVBaker (May 2, 2020)

Cornell said:


> We are going to be there for a VERY short trip -- now I'm wishing I was going for a longer period of time.  I will report back!



_Traveling is like flirting with life. It's like saying, 'I would stay and love you, but I have to go; this is my station.    _
     Lisa St. Aubin de Terán


----------



## susieq (May 2, 2020)

DaveNW said:


> Deadwood is a fun town if things are open. Nice scenery there and throughout the Black Hills. Mount Moriah Cemetery is open to the public, and you can see the gravesites for Wild Bill Hickok and Calamity Jane. *Custer State Park will be a good place to maybe see bison. Drive through The Needles for a spectacular time. Mt Rushmore is a National Monument, *and the grounds are open right now.  I think their Visitors Center is closed, as is the evening fireworks show.  But the grounds are open. See their site: https://www.nps.gov/moru/index.htm




Years back we exchanged to Lead, one of our most memorable vacations! You will DEFINATELY see buffalo in Custer State Park! There is so much to see and do in that area, you're in for a great time!! I envy you!!


----------



## Timeshare Von (May 2, 2020)

I love . . . L . . . O . . . V . . . E . . . South Dakota!

If it weren't so darn "wintery" and snowy . . . I would give serious consideration to retiring there!


----------



## DaveNV (May 2, 2020)

Something you will absolutely want to tie into things, if you go to Custer State Park (as I recommended in my comment in #4 above), is a drive along Iron Mountain Road, also known as Highway 16A.  It is a winding road through the Black Hills, where virtually every bridge or tunnel view is of the faces on Mount Rushmore in the distance.  It's hard to describe it until you've done it, but is something I'd say is a "Don't Miss" opportunity.  It's very cool.  At the end is Custer State Park, another not to be missed place.  The Peter Norbeck Highway is another name for part of this roadway, and includes the part that goes through The Needles.  Check this page to understand what I'm suggesting:









						U.S. Route 16A - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




This website has some good local information, and links to things in the area:






						Coronavirus (COVID-19) closures
					

In light of the Coronavirus (COVID-19) situation, there are businesses across South Dakota that are temporarily closing  or operating under special hours, and some events are being canceled or postponed. We will do our best to update this page as information becomes available. Please make sure...




					www.travelsouthdakota.com
				




Enjoy yourself.  I suspect you will want to go back and see more once things are fully reopened.  South Dakota is one of those places people don't think much about until they've been there - and then they wonder what took so long.

Dave


----------



## b2bailey (May 2, 2020)

Coloradorunner said:


> We actually drove up a few days ago and the Badlands National Park was open and was our favorite part of the trip. We stopped and saw Mt Rushmore as well. Most stuff was closed around Mt Rushmore but a few gift shops were open in the nearby town of Keystone. We stayed in Rapid City at a Home 2 Suites and the water park was open for hotel guests. I actually wish we had stayed a little longer. It was nice to get away. We are in Colorado and our ‘stay home’ orders ended, but I still didn’t admit to hardly anyone we went somewhere, because I figured most people would be mad at us right now for that. It’s such a weird and difficult time for everyone.


I'm moved to comment on your remark about keeping things on the "QT". I think it's a shame that those of us who feel inclined to 'venture out' (within guidelines, of course) are subject to disapproval from others who have a different interpretation of the situation at hand. Reminds me a bit of the disparity between people who feel it's okay to have a glass of wine vs teetotalers.


----------



## b2bailey (May 2, 2020)

DaveNW said:


> Something you will absolutely want to tie into things, if you go to Custer State Park (as I recommended in my comment in #4 above), is a drive along Iron Mountain Road, also known as Highway 16A.  It is a winding road through the Black Hills, where virtually every bridge or tunnel view is of the faces on Mount Rushmore in the distance.  It's hard to describe it until you've done it, but is something I'd say is a "Don't Miss" opportunity.  It's very cool.  At the end is Custer State Park, another not to be missed places.  The Peter Norbeck Highway is another name for part of this roadway, and includes the part that goes through The Needles.  Check this page to understand what I'm suggesting:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I  only remember one time I even vaguely considered a trip to see Mt. Rushmore. This thread has made me reconsider. Thinking it would be fun to take my grandsons to South Dakota when they are a bit older.


----------



## Patri (May 2, 2020)

I have been there several times, and love it all. You will have fun, and yes, you should have taken a few more days. Enjoying nature will be the best part. We have all been cooped up too long. I am itching to fly out of here as soon as there is somewhere to go, or someone to go with.


----------



## Krteczech (May 2, 2020)

Devils Tower national monument in nearby Wyoming is closed right now. Black Hills are beautiful and with travel restrictions in place the wildlife will be plentiful. Enjoy the scenery!


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (May 2, 2020)

Cornell said:


> @T_R_Oglodyte Thank you for your comments.  I am not ignoring you!  Your story about your dad touched me.  My mother has dementia and lives in an assisted living facility, 5 mins from my house. It's killing me that no one other than staff has seen her for 8 weeks now.  And God knows when that will end.  I am bracing myself our first visit.  I'm so angry that my mother is in the sunset years of her life and am prevented from seeing her.  I'm not angry at her facility.  I understand and respect it.  Just angry at the whole situation, if that makes sense.  I am now interested in checking out Wounded Knee when we go through the Badlands.  Thank you!


Thanks for the response, and the sharing.  Alzheimer's also took my father-in-law. Indirectly it claimed my mother-in-law as well.  She had been struggling to care for her husband as it advanced.  Struggling much harder than any of us realized. She finally conceded it was time for him to go to the attached Alzheimer's care unit at the senior citizens facility where they were living.  

Within one week she was hospitalized for a heart irregularity. We were told it was minor, and she would be discharged within a day.  But she didn't respond, so they said still not a big issue, but she'll have to stay an extra day.  After that extra day they said to come immediately because she wasn't responding to any treatment, and her situation was grim.  And a couple of days later she was gone.  We all believe that upon being relieved of spousal care, she could now allow herself to be sick.  

Switching to Wounded Knee, be aware that there isn't much there to see.  It's not at all imposing, and it's a bit out of the way.  To appreciate it, you have to know the story of Wounded Knee.  And then imagine the encampments in the lowlands, with the Army units moving in to the highlands.

To me, even though it isn't imposing, it's situated in the middle of one of the most impoverished regions in this country, and despite their meager resources, still give it care and attention.


----------



## DaveNV (May 2, 2020)

b2bailey said:


> I  only remember one time I even vaguely considered a trip to see Mt. Rushmore. This thread has made me reconsider. Thinking it would be fun to take my grandsons to South Dakota when they are a bit older.



I won't hijack @Cornell's thread, but several years ago we tied a driving trip to the Black Hills in with a stay at Yellowstone National Park. After a week at Yellowstone and a night at Grand Tetons, we drove up into Montana to see the Custer Battlefield, then down into Wyoming to see Devil's Tower, over to South Dakota to see Mt. Rushmore and the Black Hills area, then back west to Cody, Wyoming, to see the Buffalo Bill Museum. Further west, we drove back into Yellowstone, and spent our last night at the Old Faithful Lodge, before driving up to Bozeman, Montana, to catch our flight home.  It was a fantastic two-week trip, with lots of time in the car, but some completely spectacular scenery out the car window.  Your grandsons would love seeing this sort of thing, if they understand the historical significance of what you're viewing.  PM me if you'd like more specifics on what we did.

Dave


----------



## geist1223 (May 2, 2020)

We have an ongoing RCI Search for the Bare(Bear)foot condos in Lead South Dakota for anytime in June 2021. In case that never comes through we have Booked 2 weeks in Arizona for May 2021.

Have a great time. Patti has never been to that area and I have not been for 55 years.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (May 2, 2020)

Hi Cornell,

If you decide to visit Wounded Knee/ Pine Ridge Reservation, I highly recommend reading Bury My Heart at Wounded Knee by Dee Brown. It gives an excellent history of what happened.

Richard


----------



## Cornell (May 2, 2020)

Wow!  So much enthusiasm & excitement for my humble trip to SD.  

I am re-watching The Rider this afternoon to get myself even more psyched up for this.  @T_R_Oglodyte This movie takes place near where Wounded Knee is.

I have always been captivated by the west -- so I don't know why I never really considered this before!  

I can't make the trip much longer b/c my daughter still does have "school" still.  Note the air quotes around school.  

And @b2bailey -- I actually thought twice about posting about this trip, fearing some shaming about it.  But at some point people need to start venturing out and living again.  We cannot be hiding in our homes forever.


----------



## Cornell (May 2, 2020)

@MULTIZ321  I'm ON IT!  Thank you.  I love non-fiction books like this.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (May 2, 2020)

MULTIZ321 said:


> Hi Cornell,
> 
> If you decide to visit Wounded Knee/ Pine Ridge Reservation, I highly recommend reading Bury My Heart at Wounded Knee by Dee Brown. It gives an excellent history of what happened.
> 
> Richard





Cornell said:


> @MULTIZ321  I'm ON IT!  Thank you.  I love non-fiction books like this.


_Bury My Heart at Wounded Knee_ is what piqued my interest in Wounded Knee originally. I read it in 1973 or 1974, if I recall correctly.  It only took me 25 years to get there because I seldom travel that part of the country.  So no way was I going to miss it on that road trip.


----------



## Cornell (May 2, 2020)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> _Bury My Heart at Wounded Knee_ is what piqued my interest in Wounded Knee. I read it in 1973 or 1974, if I recall correctly.  It only took me 25 years to get there because I seldom travel that part of the country.  So no way was I going to miss it on that road trip.


I’m obsessed with the Donner Party and that interest led me to Truckee , CA which has been one of my greatest vacations ever.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (May 2, 2020)

Cornell said:


> I’m obsessed with the Donner Party and that interest led me to Truckee , CA which has been one of my greatest vacations ever.


Also an interesting episode.  Especially the events that happened during the journey that caused them to begin the crossing too late in the season.


----------



## PigsDad (May 2, 2020)

@Cornell - the one thing I always recommend families to do in the Rapid City area is Bear Country USA.  Yes, this looks like a typical "tourist trap" (and it probably is), but it is *so much fun!* It is a drive-through zoo with all types of native animals, but the highlight is the bears. As you drive through that area, there are dozens of bears and they come right up to your car. They also have an area where they usually have 10 or so bear cubs. Looking at their website, it looks like you have to stay in your car past the cub area right now; normally you can get out there, go to the gift shop (what tourist trap is not complete w/o a gift shop!  ), etc.

I know you are limited on time, but if you are heading past that area, it is definitely worth an hour or so of your time.  Literally everyone who I know that has been there just raves about the place (seriously!).

Kurt


----------



## Panina (May 2, 2020)

We will all be traveling through your eyes.  Looking forward to your pictures.


----------



## geoand (May 2, 2020)

Dave posted about seeing Mt Rushmore from tunnels & that sparked a memory. As I recall, there were several tunnels & they all had Mt Rushmore at the end of tunnel. I also remember seeing a railroad trestle below after exiting the tunnel. The trestle was circular so that trains could climb or descend the grade. I was amazed. Then we arrived at the monument. We were entertained with videos & lights on the Presidents & the crowd stood and sang. Very emotional. 

This was a trip 25 years or so ago. I cannot vouch for accuracy of my memory. 

I know you & daughter will have a great time.


----------



## Cornell (May 2, 2020)

PigsDad said:


> @Cornell - the one thing I always recommend families to do in the Rapid City area is Bear Country USA.  Yes, this looks like a typical "tourist trap" (and it probably is), but it is *so much fun!* It is a drive-through zoo with all types of native animals, but the highlight is the bears. As you drive through that area, there are dozens of bears and they come right up to your car. They also have an area where they usually have 10 or so bear cubs. Looking at their website, it looks like you have to stay in your car past the cub area right now; normally you can get out there, go to the gift shop (what tourist trap is not complete w/o a gift shop!  ), etc.
> 
> I know you are limited on time, but if you are heading past that area, it is definitely worth an hour or so of your time.  Literally everyone who I know that has been there just raves about the place (seriously!).
> 
> Kurt


We are flying in / out of Rapid City!


----------



## DaveNV (May 2, 2020)

MULTIZ321 said:


> Hi Cornell,
> 
> If you decide to visit Wounded Knee/ Pine Ridge Reservation, I highly recommend reading Bury My Heart at Wounded Knee by Dee Brown. It gives an excellent history of what happened.
> 
> Richard



I believe the Wounded Knee area is locked down right now. https://www.newscenter1.tv/first-covid-19-case-reported-on-pine-ridge-indian-reservation/

Dave


----------



## DaveNV (May 2, 2020)

geoand said:


> Dave posted about seeing Mt Rushmore from tunnels & that sparked a memory. As I recall, there were several tunnels & they all had Mt Rushmore at the end of tunnel. I also remember seeing a railroad trestle below after exiting the tunnel. The trestle was circular so that trains could climb or descend the grade. I was amazed. Then we arrived at the monument. We were entertained with videos & lights on the Presidents & the crowd stood and sang. Very emotional.
> 
> This was a trip 25 years or so ago. I cannot vouch for accuracy of my memory.
> 
> I know you & daughter will have a great time.



Your memory is plenty accurate. It's a pretty interesting area.

That tunnel road you mentioned is Iron Mountain Road, that I linked to in comment #28 above. And yes, the views are as amazing as you remember. 

The Mount Rushmore monument itself will be mainly closed - the presentation you remember isn't happening right now, based on the NPS.gov website closure notes for Mount Rushmore.

Dave


----------



## CalGalTraveler (May 2, 2020)

Here is a list of open/closed areas I came across which may be helpful. [Enjoying traveling virtually through this thread - never been to SD. Now interested.]






						Coronavirus (COVID-19) closures
					

In light of the Coronavirus (COVID-19) situation, there are businesses across South Dakota that are temporarily closing  or operating under special hours, and some events are being canceled or postponed. We will do our best to update this page as information becomes available. Please make sure...




					www.travelsouthdakota.com
				




FYI, as long as you steer clear of Sioux Falls area, looks like SD is a relatively safe place to travel. Just wear a hazmat suit out of your local airport!


----------



## sue1947 (May 2, 2020)

Deleted


----------



## DaveNV (May 2, 2020)

Cornell said:


> We are flying in / out of Rapid City!



If you're flying into Rapid (as the locals call it - no "City"), you'll be right in the heart of things.  Rushmore and Hwy 16A are southwest of town, near Keystone.  Deadwood is northwest of town.  But the freeway speed limit is 80mph in some areas, so traveling is pretty quick. Secondary road speeds are much slower, of course.  This map may help:





Dave


----------



## geoand (May 2, 2020)

DaveNW said:


> Your memory is plenty accurate. It's a pretty interesting area.
> 
> That tunnel road you mentioned is Iron Mountain Road, that I linked to in comment #28 above. And yes, the views are as amazing as you remember.
> 
> ...


I am going to show DW your response. She is convinced that my memory is not good. 

As to Mt Rushmore being closed. I wanted Cornell to know about it because it is such an emotional & inspirational experience - meaning it is worth a trip back.


----------



## Cornell (May 2, 2020)

DaveNW said:


> If you're flying into Rapid (as the locals call it - no "City"), you'll be right in the heart of things.  Rushmore and Hwy 16A are southwest of town, near Keystone.  Deadwood is northwest of town.  But the freeway speed limit is 80mph in some areas, so traveling is pretty quick. Secondary road speeds are much slower, of course.  This map may help:
> 
> View attachment 19985
> 
> Dave


"City" it is!  Custer State Park is a must do.  I found a great article that explained how to see all the highlights there in one day.


----------



## Cornell (May 2, 2020)

Even though a lot will be closed , the advantage of this is that I think there will be zero crowds, people, traffic .


----------



## geoand (May 2, 2020)

Devil’s Tower is another amazing feature.


----------



## DaveNV (May 2, 2020)

Cornell said:


> Even though a lot will be closed , the advantage of this is that I think there will be zero crowds, people, traffic .



Yes.  And a lot of what you'll want to see can be driven to/through/past. A day spent in the car will take you past a lot of very cool things.

Dave


----------



## geist1223 (May 2, 2020)

Cornell said:


> "City" it is!  Custer State Park is a must do.  I found a great article that explained how to see all the highlights there in one day.




Ooops "Rapid" it is.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (May 2, 2020)

geoand said:


> Dave posted about seeing Mt Rushmore from tunnels & that sparked a memory. As I recall, there were several tunnels & they all had Mt Rushmore at the end of tunnel. I also remember seeing a railroad trestle below after exiting the tunnel. The trestle was circular so that trains could climb or descend the grade. I was amazed. Then we arrived at the monument. We were entertained with videos & lights on the Presidents & the crowd stood and sang. Very emotional.
> 
> This was a trip 25 years or so ago. I cannot vouch for accuracy of my memory.
> 
> I know you & daughter will have a great time.


The road was specifically designed to provide views of Mt. Rushmore through the tunnels.


----------



## Cornell (May 2, 2020)

geist1223 said:


> Ooops "Rapid" it is.


Oops! I replied too quickly, it will be RAPID from here on out


----------



## geist1223 (May 2, 2020)

Cornell said:


> And @b2bailey -- I actually thought twice about posting about this trip, fearing some shaming about it.  But at some point people need to start venturing out and living again.  We cannot be hiding in our homes forever.



I am sorry you hesitated to Post. A couple Points:
1. Most of us are pretty nice.
2. Most of us like you.
3. All of us want to travel.


----------



## dago (May 2, 2020)

Cornell said:


> I am limit up with this whole SIP thing and decided I need to get the heck out of Illinois before I lose my mind.  Decided that S. Dakota looks about as "free" and welcoming as anywhere in the US right now.  I have never had a desire to visit S. Dakota, but now I am going and am excited.  Just going for a long weekend in 2 weeks.  Me & my daughter.  Staying in Deadwood.  Lodging is open.  State parks are open.  Scenery looks beautiful and I hope to see a bison or two.
> 
> Oh -- my daughter does NOT want to look at any colleges while we are there.


The Black Hills is a great area to visit. There is plenty to do and see in that area. I was there for a week in 2014. I loved Deadwood.  If you go to the Badlands NP you are almost guaranteed to see a bison or two. Enjoy your trip. I'm thinking of going out there again.


----------



## jpfordz (May 2, 2020)

Cornell said:


> Oh -- my daughter does NOT want to look at any colleges while we are there.


You might want to reconsider.  https://www.keloland.com/top-storie...s-the-best-engineering-school-in-the-country/


----------



## rapmarks (May 2, 2020)

DaveNW said:


> Something you will absolutely want to tie into things, if you go to Custer State Park (as I recommended in my comment in #4 above), is a drive along Iron Mountain Road, also known as Highway 16A.  It is a winding road through the Black Hills, where virtually every bridge or tunnel view is of the faces on Mount Rushmore in the distance.  It's hard to describe it until you've done it, but is something I'd say is a "Don't Miss" opportunity.  It's very cool.  At the end is Custer State Park, another not to be missed place.  The Peter Norbeck Highway is another name for part of this roadway, and includes the part that goes through The Needles.  Check this page to understand what I'm suggesting:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That’s the route we took on the tour. It was fantastic. We were at an intersection when we heard a rumbling. A herd of buffalo were migrating. The van shook as they moved by on both sides, over two hundred I would say.   A group on motorcycles sat very still as they passed.


----------



## DaveNV (May 2, 2020)

Never mind.


----------



## dago (May 2, 2020)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> I suspect that you ignored me after our unfortunate tit-a-tat (mea culpa), so you may not see this post.  But if you do - grant me a moment of memoir to accompany a travel suggestion ..........
> 
> In 1998 - the year my Dad died - my youngest child, DS3, and I did a road trip from Washington, where we live, to western Minnesota, where my parents were living.  My Dad was in advanced Alzheimer's, and it was the last time we saw him alive.  We were there the first week of August, for my Dad's Birthday. At that stage he had regressed mentally to a stage where he didn't know who I was, let alone any of my children. But he seemed to know that his birthday was coming and I can't say he rallied.  But it did seem that his decline arrested in the leadup to his birthday.  There was even a moment when I thought he remembered that I was his son, and with that he briefly realized that DS3 standing in front of him was his grandchild.  Didn't last for more than a few minutes though. Within a week of that event he entered into a steep decline, and was dead within one month.
> 
> ...


Not sure if the OP can do all of that in just a long weekend, but if you are into history, Pine Ridge and Wounded Knee may be worth seeing, but don't expect much. As you said it's an impoverished area(Ogala Lakota county is indeed the poorest county in the entire 50 states). I, like you, always wanted to go to Wounded Knee and Little Big Horn and I did get there in 2014. Agree that Custer got what he deserved. BTW - Ogala Lakota college is a 4 YR college in the reservation -LOL.
As an aside, I made a special trip to Sand Creek in Colorado while I was on vacation in Kansas in Sep last year. Another, of those sites that you really have to want to see it to go there. It's in the middle of nowhere and absolutely nothing to see. But I wasn't disappointed. I knew that going in. It was just something I needed to do and glad I did it.


----------



## dago (May 2, 2020)

b2bailey said:


> I  only remember one time I even vaguely considered a trip to see Mt. Rushmore. This thread has made me reconsider. Thinking it would be fun to take my grandsons to South Dakota when they are a bit older.


Surprisingly, I found more things to see and do than I imagined in NORTH Dakota also. Never figured there was much to see in ND, but since my goal was to get though all 50 states, and after doing research I found there were much for me to see and do. Made a trip out there in 2018 and explored a good portion of the state. BTW, I reached my goal after my Kansas trip last year. Been in all 50 States.


----------



## capjak (May 2, 2020)

Have fun, at least if you want to you can go boating with more than 2 people (King Pritz in Illinois declared boating can only be done 2 people at a time, even if you have more than 2 in your household...).


----------



## dago (May 2, 2020)

MULTIZ321 said:


> Hi Cornell,
> 
> If you decide to visit Wounded Knee/ Pine Ridge Reservation, I highly recommend reading Bury My Heart at Wounded Knee by Dee Brown. It gives an excellent history of what happened.
> 
> Richard


I agree... Excellent book - worth reading.


----------



## MrockStar (May 2, 2020)

Cornell said:


> Funny you should bring this up.  In IL, the governor's executive order bans "non-essential" travel.  Then we find out this week that Pritzker's wife & daughter travelled to FL to stay at their big horse farm.  The hypocrisy is off the charts and made me so angry.  Apparently, rules are for the "little people"  As a result, I decided, well, I'll travel too!
> 
> I talked to the Inn keeper in SD.  She said that restaurants are not open except for take out service but that may change by the time I get out there . There is a rumor that things may open by 5/13.  I really don't care.  The fact that their state parks are open is enough for me.  We can't even do that in IL.
> 
> I honestly feel like I'm being strangled. And not by a virus.


We, all must choose to live our lives and take back our God given Freedoms as guaranteed by the founders and the constitution, in safe and practical manner, like South Dakota is doing. I fully support your decision and wish you all the best . Radically free from Northern MI at the lake cottage.AL & Family.


----------



## dago (May 2, 2020)

PigsDad said:


> @Cornell - the one thing I always recommend families to do in the Rapid City area is Bear Country USA.  Yes, this looks like a typical "tourist trap" (and it probably is), but it is *so much fun!* It is a drive-through zoo with all types of native animals, but the highlight is the bears. As you drive through that area, there are dozens of bears and they come right up to your car. They also have an area where they usually have 10 or so bear cubs. Looking at their website, it looks like you have to stay in your car past the cub area right now; normally you can get out there, go to the gift shop (what tourist trap is not complete w/o a gift shop!  ), etc.
> 
> I know you are limited on time, but if you are heading past that area, it is definitely worth an hour or so of your time.  Literally everyone who I know that has been there just raves about the place (seriously!).
> 
> Kurt


Agree, forgot to mention that in my previous posts


----------



## dago (May 2, 2020)

Cornell said:


> Even though a lot will be closed , the advantage of this is that I think there will be zero crowds, people, traffic .


I was there end of May beginning of June(2014). No crowds, or traffic.


----------



## dbfact (May 2, 2020)

Fellow IL here and exactly my reaction to the Pritzker's (and the rest of the elites who keep getting caught out where they have told us not to go).  Looking at the Dakotas and because I want to 'knock out' a couple of other states I've not been to, maybe over to the E corner of Montana and 'top' of Nebraska. Had hoped to fly to Rapid City and drive from there, as it is a lot of mileage to cover. Concerned about where I'll find available bathrooms! Good luck on the 'break out.'


----------



## DaveNV (May 2, 2020)

dbfact said:


> Fellow IL here and exactly my reaction to the Pritzker's (and the rest of the elites who keep getting caught out where they have told us not to go).  Looking at the Dakotas and because I want to 'knock out' a couple of other states I've not been to, maybe over to the E corner of Montana and 'top' of Nebraska. Had hoped to fly to Rapid City and drive from there, as it is a lot of mileage to cover. Concerned about where I'll find available bathrooms! Good luck on the 'break out.'



If you do make it to South Dakota and want to head down to touch Nebraska, be sure to check out the town of Alliance, Nebraska.  It's the coolest town you've never heard of.  Claim to fame?  It's where you'll find Carhenge.  Weird and fun.  Not to be missed, if you're already driving by.














						Carhenge, Alliance, Nebraska
					

The Druids got nowhere near the prairie of the Nebraska panhandle, but they might've felt at home here, at a Stonehenge replica made of junked cars.



					www.roadsideamerica.com
				




Dave


----------



## Cornell (May 2, 2020)

MrockStar said:


> We, all must choose to live our lives and take back our God given Freedoms as guaranteed by the founders and the constitution, in safe and practical manner, like South Dakota is doing. I fully support your decision and wish you all the best . Radically free from Northern MI at the lake cottage.AL & Family.


I hope [Gov.] Whitmer is not monitoring TUG!  Speaking of MI, my daughter's beloved summer camp in MI just announced they are cancelling weeks 1&2.  They will determine the rest of the weeks by 5/15. I absolutely cannot understand why summer camp is not an acceptable activity.  Camp is OPTIONAL unlike school.  If you don't want your kid to go, then don't send them!  Kids have VERY low risk and the staff is young , healthy adults.  It's a no brainer to me.  And God knows, these kids could really use some camp after what they have been through.

[political word redacted]


----------



## Cornell (May 2, 2020)

@jpfordz I choked on my beverage @ your college reco.  I cannot think of a college for ill-suited for my daughter!  Hilarious.


----------



## Cornell (May 2, 2020)

Thank you all for your great ideas, suggestions, enthusiasm.  There are a lot of wonderful people in this group.  This little trip has given me something to look forward to and a new interest in some history that I had long forgotten learning about.  XOXOXO


----------



## MrockStar (May 2, 2020)

Cornell said:


> I hope [Gov] Whitmer is not monitoring TUG!  Speaking of MI, my daughter's beloved summer camp in MI just announced they are cancelling weeks 1&2.  They will determine the rest of the weeks by 5/15. I absolutely cannot understand why summer camp is not an acceptable activity.  Camp is OPTIONAL unlike school.  If you don't want your kid to go, then don't send them!  Kids have VERY low risk and the staff is young , healthy adults.  It's a no brainer to me.  And God knows, these kids could really use some camp after what they have been through.


Yup, its a  bummer. Rent a cabin up here at Houghton lake and make you own version of summer . Best wishes.


----------



## DaveNV (May 2, 2020)

Cornell said:


> Thank you all for your great ideas, suggestions, enthusiasm.  There are a lot of wonderful people in this group.  This little trip has given me something to look forward to and a new interest in some history that I had long forgotten learning about.  XOXOXO



Go, and have fun.  Just be sure to report back, so we can share with you.  

I've been to the Black Hills several times, including a three-week stay in a motorhome in the late 90s. You'll have some fun, no matter how it works out. 

Dave


----------



## StapelmanMO (May 2, 2020)

DaveNW said:


> Drive by the Crazy Horse monument.  Pretty awesome view too, if you have a long lens camera and stop down on the road. (Kind of a ripoff to pay to go in, if it's open.)
> East of Rapid City is Badlands National Park, another awesome place, if you want to take a side trip off the freeway.


We have to respectively disagree with not paying to go into this monument.  If it is open by all means go in.  They have a tram tour, museum and you can take home rocks that came off the mountain they are carving. The modest fee you pay is paying for the full development of the monument over several generations.  The natives have not accepted one penny in state or federal funds to build it, likely lengthening the completion time.  Mt. Rushmore was funded by the government. Beautiful part of the country to social distance from during the Spring and Summer.  Be sure to bring apples or plums (not), maybe carrots to feed the donkeys in Custer State Park.  Watch out for the mountain goats in the Needles. You cannot avoid the antelopes.  Cross your fingers to see if Wall Drugs is open, they still have automated puppets running that I saw there over 58 years ago, they just do not run them as often.


----------



## DaveNV (May 2, 2020)

StapelmanMO said:


> We have to respectively disagree with not paying to go into this monument.  If it is open by all means go in.  They have a tram tour, museum and you can take home rocks that came off the mountain they are carving. The modest fee you pay is paying for the full development of the monument over several generations.  The natives have not accepted one penny in state or federal funds to build it, likely lengthening the completion time.



My opinion:  It may be less of a money-grab than it used to be, but they've been working on this for decades, with little change to the profile.  I used to work for the company that donated the blasting equipment they use, so their costs for that part of things is essentially nothing.  If they were truly interested in completing things, they'd have been done with it many years ago.  But as long as they continue to rake in money from tourists by the carload, by donations, and from other public support, there is little incentive to ever complete the sculpture. It's quite a cash cow. Not saying it's not a great sculpture, and isn't worth doing.  I'm just saying the enterprise seems to be more about taking in money than in honoring their ancestor.  

Dave


----------



## MULTIZ321 (May 2, 2020)

dbfact said:


> Fellow IL here and exactly my reaction to the Pritzker's (and the rest of the elites who keep getting caught out where they have told us not to go).  Looking at the Dakotas and because I want to 'knock out' a couple of other states I've not been to, maybe over to the E corner of Montana and 'top' of Nebraska. Had hoped to fly to Rapid City and drive from there, as it is a lot of mileage to cover. Concerned about where I'll find available bathrooms! Good luck on the 'break out.'


Hi dbfact,

Flush Toilet Finder is the quickest, simplest
way of finding a public bathroom or restroom.
Simply open the app and it will display the
nearest toilets to you. It's free, no in-app
purchases and has over 1 90,000 bathrooms
in its database. You can even search for
restrooms without an internet connection!

Apple ) apps ) us ) flush-toilet-find...
Flush - Toilet Finder & Map on the App Store.

Also check out.

5 Apps to Help You Find a Bathroom I Crohn's
Disease Center I Everyday Health.









						5 Phone Apps for People With IBD
					

Tracking symptoms, diet, and medication are a few ways to help you better manage an IBD like ulcerative colitis. The following apps can help you manage various aspects of the disease on-the-go.




					www.everydayhealth.com
				





Richard


----------



## rapmarks (May 2, 2020)

The tour I took was called the Discovery tour. If you are only there for a weekend,in would do that. I wrote a very long review July 2008. I think you should read the section where I described sightseeing.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (May 2, 2020)

Cornell said:


> I hope Comrade Whitmer is not monitoring TUG!  Speaking of MI, my daughter's beloved summer camp in MI just announced they are cancelling weeks 1&2.  They will determine the rest of the weeks by 5/15. I absolutely cannot understand why summer camp is not an acceptable activity.  Camp is OPTIONAL unlike school.  If you don't want your kid to go, then don't send them!  Kids have VERY low risk and the staff is young , healthy adults.  It's a no brainer to me.  And God knows, these kids could really use some camp after what they have been through.



There are several concerns:

1) Camps are close quarters with shared bathrooms similar to jails, and meat packing plants which have been hot spots for the disease. The kids, and their parents transporting them, could unknowingly spread disease to the rest of their family and the community. It puts unnecessary pressure on healthcare systems and healthcare workers who are already overburdened.
2) If it is like most camps, the teen staff will clean the bathrooms, wash the camp dishes and facilities with new camp attendees arriving every week. Do the math on how many potentially infected people the counselors are exposed to even if they don't clean the bathrooms or wash dishes.
3) It will be difficult if not impossible for young kids and teens to socially distance and to keep masks on.
4) The camp could tarnish their reputation if kids get sick with Covid19. If a significant number of campers become ill, they could be easily overwhelmed especially if the kids are not local and the parents can't come immediately to pick them up.
5) They could also be sued by angry parents if their child becomes ill with Covid19, or brings it home endangering others.


----------



## Cornell (May 2, 2020)

CalGalTraveler said:


> There are several concerns:
> 
> 1) Camps are close quarters with shared bathrooms similar to jails, and meat packing plants which have been hot spots for the disease. The kids, and their parents transporting them, could unknowingly spread disease to the rest of their family and the community. It puts unnecessary pressure on healthcare systems and healthcare workers who are already overburdened.
> 2) If it is like most camps, the teen staff will clean the bathrooms, wash the camp dishes and facilities with new camp attendees arriving every week. Do the math on how many potentially infected people the counselors are exposed to even if they don't clean the bathrooms or wash dishes.
> ...


I just see this in a completely different light than you do.  Kids can afford to get sick with this.  There is a virtually 0% hospitalization rate for children of COVID, much less death.  Kids who have things like asthma, etc don't go to camp!  And the way you are describing kids getting sick makes it sound like they will overwhelming the camp or the local hospital system -- I don't see that occurring at all.  If kids develop a fever , then call is placed to mom and dad to pick them up.  Angry parents?  Again, this is a known risk. Parents can accept this when they choose to send their kids.  Are we just going to keep children locked up forever?  That's just crazy.  

My daughter's camp had an outbreak of norovirus a few years ago -- super contagious.  TONS of sick campers.  The camp managed.  We all survived.


----------



## Brett (May 2, 2020)

Cornell said:


> I hope [Gov.] Whitmer is not monitoring TUG!  Speaking of MI, my daughter's beloved summer camp in MI just announced they are cancelling weeks 1&2.  They will determine the rest of the weeks by 5/15. I absolutely cannot understand why summer camp is not an acceptable activity.  Camp is OPTIONAL unlike school.  If you don't want your kid to go, then don't send them!  Kids have VERY low risk and the staff is young , healthy adults.  It's a no brainer to me.  And God knows, these kids could really use some camp after what they have been through.



*[deleted] *Whitmer ! - (potential running mate 
The *[deleted] *Gretchen Whitmer is cancelling your daughter's May summer camp  ... so sad

Open up Michigan !
it's crazy   XOXOXO


----------



## DeniseM (May 2, 2020)

> I absolutely cannot understand why summer camp is not an acceptable activity.



Whether it's safe or not is a matter of opinion, but I'm sure the camp is cancelling because of their liabiity.  If they end up with a staff member who infects campers, the lawsuits would be on fire.

**** TUGGERS:  Stick to the topic, or you will be sent home from Camp TUG.  No political comments, please!*


----------



## Cornell (May 2, 2020)

DeniseM said:


> Whether it's safe or not is a matter of opinion, but I'm sure the camp is cancelling because of their liabiity.  If they end up with a staff member who infects campers, the lawsuits would be on fire.
> 
> **** TUGGERS:  Stick to the topic, or you will be sent home from Camp TUG.  No political comments, please!*


So any activity where coronavirus can be potentially spread will be cancelled from here on out out bc of liability ?


----------



## CalGalTraveler (May 2, 2020)

@Cornell It's low but it is not 0.  Just tell that story to the parents of the first responders in Michigan (no less) who's healthy 5 year old died of Covid:









						5-year-old daughter of first responders dies from COVID-19 complications
					

This is heartbreaking.  Skylar dreamed of becoming a pediatric dentist and loved to dress up as a princess.




					6abc.com
				




Plus, to your point, those sick kids will infect their parents that pick them up, the camp adults and doctors attending to them, and potentially spread to people who will die in the community. Seems like a high cost just to enable kids to go have some fun at camp, don't you think?


----------



## Cornell (May 2, 2020)

The child that died in MI also had meningitis .


----------



## dago (May 2, 2020)

Cornell said:


> The child that died in MI also had meningitis .
> 
> View attachment 20009


You guys are not listening to Denise


----------



## TravelTime (May 2, 2020)

Cornell said:


> We are flying in / out of Rapid City!



Are you flying? Are airlines operating? I thought it was a road trip.


----------



## Cornell (May 2, 2020)

dago said:


> You guys are not listening to Denise


Then she can lock the thread.


----------



## Cornell (May 2, 2020)

TravelTime said:


> Are you flying? Are airlines operating? I thought it was a road trip.


We are flying to Rapid City


----------



## CalGalTraveler (May 2, 2020)

She developed meningitis as a complication of Covid. She was healthy before being diagnosed. Statistics don't matter if it is your loved one that dies. In addition some children are developing rare diseases which will impact them for a lifetime:









						WHO warns some children develop 'severe' or 'critical' disease from coronavirus
					

Nearly 6% of the children's cases were severe or critical, compared with 18.5% for adults, according to the new study.




					www.cnbc.com
				




But why is this only about the kids and their risk? Why doesn't it matter that the adults in camp and parents could become infected? Aren't you concerned about her bringing it home to you after being exposed all summer to several hundred people?


----------



## TravelTime (May 2, 2020)

Cornell said:


> We are flying to Rapid City



Interesting. What airline? I will be interested to hear about your plane ride and what covid procedures they put in place. United just sent out an email that they are blocking middle seats and doing a bunch of other things.


----------



## Cornell (May 2, 2020)

@TravelTime  I’m on AA. It’s a regional jet. 2 x 2 seating config. Looking at the seat plan it looks like you can book adjacent seats. Who knows? I’ll report back


----------



## mjm1 (May 2, 2020)

My DW had Mount Rushmore on her bucket list, so we took a road trip last June from Las Vegas that went at far as The Badlands and Mount Rushmore. It was a great trip and we thoroughly enjoyed both of those sites. We also hit Deadwood and walked through the cemetery until it started to rain. Had a good casual lunch and then drove around the little town. 

I suspect you and your daughter will enjoy your trip. Safe travels.

Best regards.

Mike


----------



## klpca (May 2, 2020)

Cornell said:


> I hope [Gov.] Whitmer is not monitoring TUG!  Speaking of MI, my daughter's beloved summer camp in MI just announced they are cancelling weeks 1&2.  They will determine the rest of the weeks by 5/15. I absolutely cannot understand why summer camp is not an acceptable activity.  Camp is OPTIONAL unlike school.  If you don't want your kid to go, then don't send them!  Kids have VERY low risk and the staff is young , healthy adults.  It's a no brainer to me.  And God knows, these kids could really use some camp after what they have been through.
> 
> [political word redacted]


My daughter is a year round camp director. This has been so hard on them, their staff, and of course the kids. There's talk of starting school back up in July - that will effectively kill camp for the summer. I hope that they have enough reserves to weather this storm. They have contingency plans for everything - fires, earthquakes, illnesses, but I am pretty sure that a pandemic was considered very low risk.


----------



## Cornell (May 2, 2020)

klpca said:


> My daughter is a year round camp director. This has been so hard on them, their staff, and of course the kids. There's talk of starting school back up in July - that will effectively kill camp for the summer. I hope that they have enough reserves to weather this storm. They have contingency plans for everything - fires, earthquakes, illnesses, but I am pretty sure that a pandemic was considered very low risk.


Yeah , I hope these camps can survive financially if there is zero camp this summer


----------



## MrockStar (May 2, 2020)

Brett said:


> *[deleted] *Whitmer ! - (potential running mate
> The *[deleted] *Gretchen Whitmer is cancelling your daughter's May summer camp  ... so sad
> 
> Open up Michigan !
> it's crazy   XOXOXO


At least one peninsula the upper one already.


----------



## klpca (May 2, 2020)

Cornell said:


> I just see this in a completely different light than you do.  Kids can afford to get sick with this.  There is a virtually 0% hospitalization rate for children of COVID, much less death.  Kids who have things like asthma, etc don't go to camp!  And the way you are describing kids getting sick makes it sound like they will overwhelming the camp or the local hospital system -- I don't see that occurring at all.  If kids develop a fever , then call is placed to mom and dad to pick them up.  Angry parents?  Again, this is a known risk. Parents can accept this when they choose to send their kids.  Are we just going to keep children locked up forever?  That's just crazy.
> 
> My daughter's camp had an outbreak of norovirus a few years ago -- super contagious.  TONS of sick campers.  The camp managed.  We all survived.


While I don't disagree with you, behind the scenes at camp is a real eye opener. Parents send kids to camp with an amazing number of fairly serious illnesses - asthma is nothing, lol. You should see the leftover meds that are disposed after every summer (usually my job and it involves garbage bags full of meds that were left behind and not picked up). Maybe CalGal, you, and I have different perspectives because of where we live. California is a very litigious state, and parents have no issue signing waivers and then suing for exactly what the waiver covers. It is just the reality of the situation. I started sending my kids to camp in the 1990's, have staffed day camps, and my daughter has been working as first staff, then administration in "overnight camps" for over 10 years. 98% of the parents are wonderful. The other 2% make your life absolutely miserable. I don't know for sure, but I would not be surprised to hear that potential litigation is part of the decision making process. Parents always blame the camp 100% and accept no responsibility.

One of my "favorite" camp stories involves lice, which is unfortunately very common at camp. We had just finished a week long session (day camp) and I packed up my car and had just arrived home after 10+ hours, when my phone rang. It was the camp director informing me that a camper's mom had called to say that her daughter came home with lice. Ugh. It turns out that this kid's family had been in Hawaii the week prior. This kid told her unit leader that she had lice before they went to Hawaii but it came back during the trip. Let's talk about this folks - that kid flew home on an airplane with an active case of lice. Yuck. Next mom halfheartedly treated it, then sent her kid to camp. The unit leader picked this kid up every morning and brought her home every evening in her personal car, along with her own kids. On the last day mom fessed up about the lice. So from 7:00pm until about 9:00pm we had to call every parent and let them know that their kid had been exposed to lice. Nothing like getting yelled at by parent after parent after spending the past week at camp with their kid. I will never forget that as long as I live.


----------



## sue1947 (May 2, 2020)

Cornell said:


> Then she can lock the thread.



I get that you are angry.  However, this is a travel board.   This thread is supposed to be about recommendations for travel to South Dakota.  Instead, you are turning it into ANOTHER angry thread about politics.  Enough already.    I'd like there to be at least some threads left on TUG that those of us who would like to avoid the anger and stress of the whole virus situation can read.   

Please treat others with courtesy and leave the politics out. 
Sue


----------



## Cornell (May 2, 2020)

sue1947 said:


> I get that you are angry.  However, this is a travel board.   This thread is supposed to be about recommendations for travel to South Dakota.  Instead, you are turning it into ANOTHER angry thread about politics.  Enough already.    I'd like there to be at least some threads left on TUG that those of us who would like to avoid the anger and stress of the whole virus situation can read.
> 
> Please treat others with courtesy and leave the politics out.
> Sue


Hey Sue. I started this thread about travel to SD. So my point is if the mod wants to shut it down , then I’m not concerned given that I’m the OP.

and in all honesty , what’s the harm in me learning about others opinions about summer camp? Perhaps there are things I don’t understand or haven’t considered? We are sharing ideas and perspectives.


----------



## Cornell (May 2, 2020)

klpca said:


> While I don't disagree with you, behind the scenes at camp is a real eye opener. Parents send kids to camp with an amazing number of fairly serious illnesses - asthma is nothing, lol. You should see the leftover meds that are disposed after every summer (usually my job and it involves garbage bags full of meds that were left behind and not picked up). Maybe CalGal, you, and I have different perspectives because of where we live. California is a very litigious state, and parents have no issue signing waivers and then suing for exactly what the waiver covers. It is just the reality of the situation. I started sending my kids to camp in the 1990's, have staffed day camps, and my daughter has been working as first staff, then administration in "overnight camps" for over 10 years. 98% of the parents are wonderful. The other 2% make your life absolutely miserable. I don't know for sure, but I would not be surprised to hear that potential litigation is part of the decision making process. Parents always blame the camp 100% and accept no responsibility.
> 
> One of my "favorite" camp stories involves lice, which is unfortunately very common at camp. We had just finished a week long session (day camp) and I packed up my car and had just arrived home after 10+ hours, when my phone rang. It was the camp director informing me that a camper's mom had called to say that her daughter came home with lice. Ugh. It turns out that this kid's family had been in Hawaii the week prior. This kid told her unit leader that she had lice before they went to Hawaii but it came back during the trip. Let's talk about this folks - that kid flew home on an airplane with an active case of lice. Yuck. Next mom halfheartedly treated it, then sent her kid to camp. The unit leader picked this kid up every morning and brought her home every evening in her personal car, along with her own kids. On the last day mom fessed up about the lice. So from 7:00pm until about 9:00pm we had to call every parent and let them know that their kid had been exposed to lice. Nothing like getting yelled at by parent after parent after spending the past week at camp with their kid. I will never forget that as long as I live.


Yup. Lice is a camp thing. Our kids are inspected for lice before parents leave at drop off. And a few years ago we had bed bugs at camp too.


----------



## klpca (May 2, 2020)

Cornell said:


> Yup. Lice is a camp thing. Our kids are inspected for lice before parents leave at drop off. And a few years ago we had bed bugs at camp too.


Every session. We have someone here in town (former camp staff) that makes an living dealing with lice.

Back when my kids were little, bed bugs weren't a thing, and lice was a rarity. I can't believe how much has changed in 20 years. So gross!!


----------



## Cornell (May 2, 2020)

klpca said:


> Every session. We have someone here in town (former camp staff) that makes an living dealing with lice.
> 
> Back when my kids were little, bed bugs weren't a thing, and lice was a rarity. I can't believe how much has changed in 20 years. So gross!!


I have a whole protocol with my daughter's "stuff" when she gets home from camp to prevent the possibility of bedbugs from getting into the house.  It is gross. And expensive to deal with!


----------



## Brett (May 3, 2020)

Cornell said:


> Hey Sue. I started this thread about travel to SD. So my point is if the mod wants to shut it down , then I’m not concerned given that I’m the OP.
> 
> and in all honesty , what’s the harm in me learning about others opinions about summer camp? Perhaps there are things I don’t understand or haven’t considered? We are sharing ideas and perspectives.



There is absolutely nothing wrong in learning about other people's experiences dealing with summer camp, it is all about sharing ideas and perspectives. 
My children went to summer camp
but then you went off and called a state governor " _______ "  (description deleted)  
That's where politics got injected in the conversation


----------



## nerodog (May 3, 2020)

Cornell said:


> Hello friends .  I love all of your comments. I must confess ignorance that I did not fully appreciate all that SD had to offer until I started looking into this.  I love nature and natural beauty so I think this is going to be a good trip.  And @geekette  -- I honestly wish we were staying a bit longer now that I'm digging into this some more!
> 
> We are staying at a B&B in Deadwood.  I am NOT a B&B kind of person.  I told my daughter where we were staying and I thought she'd make some snide comment but she said "Sounds nice, might be good to have some other people to talk to".  HAHAHAHA - love it.  And she's right.
> 
> ...


Have a wonderful  trip  and my heartfelt  thoughts about your  dear mom. It's so difficult  and I wish  we could  have the comfort of knowing  our loved ones are getting  through this like the rest of us.


----------



## rapmarks (May 3, 2020)

Cornell said:


> @TravelTime  I’m on AA. It’s a regional jet. 2 x 2 seating config. Looking at the seat plan it looks like you can book adjacent seats. Who knows? I’ll report back


I booked United on a 2 x 2 and they are putting us across the aisle from each other, said next to each other would not be social distancing


----------



## WinniWoman (May 3, 2020)

So The National Forest Service just opened up some of the trailheads again, so that is good. We can't hike up steep  mountains. We need flat at this point. 

Unfortunately, one of my favorites and easy for seniors- Diana's Baths- remains closed.


----------



## Cornell (May 3, 2020)

WinniWoman said:


> So The National Forest Service just opened up some of the trailheads again, so that is good. We can't hike up steep  mountains. We need flat at this point.
> 
> Unfortunately, one of my favorites and easy for seniors- Diana's Baths- remains closed.


I’m really happy to hear this ...especially with nicer weather arriving


----------



## Cornell (May 3, 2020)

Brett said:


> There is absolutely nothing wrong in learning about other people's experiences dealing with summer camp, it is all about sharing ideas and perspectives.
> My children went to summer camp
> but then you went off and called a state governor " _______ "  (description deleted)
> That's where politics got injected in the conversation


Yes. I know exactly what which comment Sue was referring to.


----------



## Cornell (May 3, 2020)

@WinniWoman Curiosity got the best of me and I researched "Diana's Baths".  Wow - how beautiful!!!  I hope that this is close to you so you can enjoy this in your retirement often.  It looks so wonderful.  I'm a little jealous!


----------



## WinniWoman (May 3, 2020)

Cornell said:


> @WinniWoman Curiosity got the best of me and I researched "Diana's Baths".  Wow - how beautiful!!!  I hope that this is close to you so you can enjoy this in your retirement often.  It looks so wonderful.  I'm a little jealous!




Yes. The White Mountain National Forest Region is from 1/2 hour (the Western Whites) to an hour or more (The Great North Woods) depending on where you chose to visit. We have explored it a lot being our Pollard Brook timeshare is located there. Now that we are living in the Lakes Region it will be easy to take a ride there often.


----------



## am1 (May 3, 2020)

Hopefully you do not bring the virus with you.  Have not bothered to read the 5 pages and not sure if someone said it already.


----------



## Water dog (May 3, 2020)

Cornell said:


> And I thought about checking out De Smet (who out there knows why I might want to see that?) - but way on the other side of the state.


We actually did this 2 years ago and I am sure for the same reason.  Was a HUGH disappointment.  There is a very small museum/visitor center at the Ingalls homestead.  Entry to the remainder of the site was fee only and seemed high for what was there-a couple of small buildings which have been moved in from elsewhere and a somewhat hokey looking wagon train.  Even in town there was little identifiable from the books.  Was not worth the time invested to get there although I had wanted to do that for years.

I felt the museum in Mansfield MO where Laura lived as an adult and wrote all of her books, was far more interesting.  And a further note if you are a real fan was that sister Carrie moved to the Black Hills and lived her adult life in Keystone SD.


----------



## Cornell (May 3, 2020)

am1 said:


> Hopefully you do not bring the virus with you.  Have not bothered to read the 5 pages and not sure if someone said it already.


Thanks for sharing your thoughts


----------



## Sandi Bo (May 3, 2020)

WinniWoman said:


> Yes. The White Mountain National Forest Region is from 1/2 hour (the Western Whites) to an hour or more (The Great North Woods) depending on where you chose to visit. We have explored it a lot being our Pollard Brook timeshare is located there. Now that we are living in the Lakes Region it will be easy to take a ride there often.
> 
> View attachment 20043


I was born in NH (and raised in MA). White Mountains are such great memories. We always drove the Kancamagus Highway - is Diana's Baths along that, I don't recall going there, but surely we did? We gave my Mom a plaque (her maiden name with all siblings) at the site of the Old Man of the Mountains. Still can't believe he's gone.


----------



## Sandi Bo (May 3, 2020)

My daughter got married in Lead, reception in Deadwood, 4 years ago.  Her "destination" wedding. I'm not much of a shopper, but enjoy the old western town, just walking the cobblestone streets is fun. Her in-laws still live in Deadwood, her father-in-law worked in the Lead gold mine. We've gotten back there a few times (they baptized their daughter there and are waiting to get back to baptize their son). It is a beautiful part of the country and I'm grateful we've had reason to get us back there so much.

Mount Moriah cemetery is interesting to see, driving through Spearfish Canyon is breathtaking (I can't imagine that being closed).


----------



## WinniWoman (May 3, 2020)

Sandi Bo said:


> I was born in NH (and raised in MA). White Mountains are such great memories. We always drove the Kancamagus Highway - is Diana's Baths along that, I don't recall going there, but surely we did? We gave my Mom a plaque (her maiden name with all siblings) at the site of the Old Man of the Mountains. Still can't believe he's gone.



No. Diana’s Baths is in Bartlett. Not off the Kanc. You might be thinking of Sabbaday Falls.


----------



## joestein (May 4, 2020)

Cornell said:


> I am limit up with this whole SIP thing and decided I need to get the heck out of Illinois before I lose my mind.  Decided that S. Dakota looks about as "free" and welcoming as anywhere in the US right now.  I have never had a desire to visit S. Dakota, but now I am going and am excited.  Just going for a long weekend in 2 weeks.  Me & my daughter.  Staying in Deadwood.  Lodging is open.  State parks are open.  Scenery looks beautiful and I hope to see a bison or two.
> 
> Oh -- my daughter does NOT want to look at any colleges while we are there.


Deadwood as in the HBO show?


----------



## Cornell (May 4, 2020)

joestein said:


> Deadwood as in the HBO show?


I think so !  But I don't watch the show so I'm not 100% sure.


----------



## pedro47 (May 4, 2020)

If you can travel,  just stay safe and protect yourself.Enjoy yourself and relax
just chill..


----------



## DaveNV (May 4, 2020)

joestein said:


> Deadwood as in the HBO show?





Cornell said:


> I think so !  But I don't watch the show so I'm not 100% sure.



That's the one.  Wikipedia says this: "The *series* is set in the 1870s in *Deadwood*, South Dakota, before and after the area's annexation by the Dakota Territory, and charts *Deadwood's* growth from camp to town."

My recollection from a few times I've been there is that Deadwood was a major hotspot for some of the old west characters we've heard about.  It's where Wild Bill Hickok met his untimely end in a saloon shootout.  He was buried there.  Later on, as she was nearing the end of her life, Calamity Jane, who allegedly was always in love with him, said, "Bury me next to Wild Bill."  So they did. 

Dave


----------



## Sandi Bo (May 4, 2020)

DaveNW said:


> That's the one.  Wikipedia says this: "The *series* is set in the 1870s in *Deadwood*, South Dakota, before and after the area's annexation by the Dakota Territory, and charts *Deadwood's* growth from camp to town."
> 
> My recollection from a few times I've been there is that Deadwood was a major hotspot for some of the old west characters we've heard about.  It's where Wild Bill Hickok met his untimely end in a saloon shootout.  He was buried there.  Later on, as she was nearing the end of her life, Calamity Jane, who allegedly was always in love with him, said, "Bury me next to Wild Bill."  So they did.
> 
> Dave


Yes, buried in Mount Moriah cemetary


----------



## mish (May 4, 2020)

Cornell said:


> I am limit up with this whole SIP thing and decided I need to get the heck out of Illinois before I lose my mind.  Decided that S. Dakota looks about as "free" and welcoming as anywhere in the US right now.  I have never had a desire to visit S. Dakota, but now I am going and am excited.  Just going for a long weekend in 2 weeks.  Me & my daughter.  Staying in Deadwood.  Lodging is open.  State parks are open.  Scenery looks beautiful and I hope to see a bison or two.
> 
> Oh -- my daughter does NOT want to look at any colleges while we are there.


Maybe if you have time, see if you can find the book "Bury My Heart at Wounded Knee" and watch the netflix series "Deadwood".  This is a fictional account of how Deadwood came about and how the people moving westward lived during the gold rush.  Both will give you a little bit of the history of the area and are entertaining!
Enjoy your trip and brief getaway from IL.


----------



## Cornell (May 4, 2020)

mish said:


> Maybe if you have time, see if you can find the book "Bury My Heart at Wounded Knee" and watch the netflix series "Deadwood".  This is a fictional account of how Deadwood came about and how the people moving westward lived during the gold rush.  Both will give you a little bit of the history of the area and are entertaining!
> Enjoy your trip and brief getaway from IL.


some other people in this post recommended that book & I have already ordered it from my local library?  I"m excited to read it.


----------



## JanT (May 4, 2020)

Many years ago I spearheaded a drive through our church to make blankets for the women and children of Pine Ridge Reservation.  Tough, tough conditions there.



rapmarks said:


> My grandsons other grandfather was born on pine ridge reservation, not sure if he was full American Indian, half, or one quarter.  Apparently abused, and placed in orphanage at age 11.  Horrible conditions there.


----------



## curbysplace (May 5, 2020)

Cornell said:


> Hello friends .  I love all of your comments. I must confess ignorance that I did not fully appreciate all that SD had to offer until I started looking into this.  I love nature and natural beauty so I think this is going to be a good trip.  And @geekette  -- I honestly wish we were staying a bit longer now that I'm digging into this some more!
> 
> We are staying at a B&B in Deadwood.  I am NOT a B&B kind of person.  I told my daughter where we were staying and I thought she'd make some snide comment but she said "Sounds nice, might be good to have some other people to talk to".  HAHAHAHA - love it.  And she's right.
> 
> ...


DeSmet, hometown of Laura Ingels Wilder-Little House on the Prairie


----------



## Cornell (May 17, 2020)

Greetings.  So my trip to SD was wonderful and just what the doctor ordered.  

I described my flight out of ORD in some other thread.  But flying was certainly weird and a completely different vibe at ORD than usual.  The Rapid City airport is fantastically small and easy.  

Stayed in a B&B in Deadwood.  B&Bs are not my thing but it was just fine for this trip. Owner was cool and really gave us our space.  

Got to see so much natural beauty (despite some not-so-great weather) and a lot of wildlife.  Saw bison (and babies which were leaping and running around), bighorn sheep, cows and more cows (including darling calves), deer, beautiful birds.  And , per someone's suggestion, we hit up Bear Country USA which was hilarious but we saw so many bears including lots of playful cubs.  Badlands exceeded my expectations and Custer State Park could keep someone busy for a full week.  We even caught a glimpse of Mt. Rushmore as you emerge through the tunnel on Iron Mountain Rd. Just driving in western S. Dakota is awe inspiring at every turn.  Beautiful rolling hills and lots of green emerging. 

My daughter loved it so much that she was giving me the hard press to pack up and move there this summer.  The town that we explored that I loved was Spearfish.

We got our hair and nails done, did some shopping (non-essential shopping), and ate in restaurants (heaven).

And for all the pro-maskers we were good citizens.  Asked our Uber drivers , salon service providers, etc if they wanted us to wear masks. Everyone I encountered  on our  trip was extending two-way courtesies to each other so all were comfortable.

 

Best thing about the trip -- minimal traffic!


----------



## MrockStar (May 17, 2020)

So glad you had a great trip. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## DaveNV (May 17, 2020)

Great that you enjoyed yourself.  Did you drive through The Needles from Custer State Park?  If not, you need to make another trip to see it.  Pretty awesome scenery.

Dave


----------



## Cornell (May 17, 2020)

DaveNW said:


> Great that you enjoyed yourself.  Did you drive through The Needles from Custer State Park?  If not, you need to make another trip to see it.  Pretty awesome scenery.
> 
> Dave


Yes .  Did the Wildlife Loop road in Custer , Needles, and Iron Mountain Rd.  WOW!  Just amazing.  Because there was so little traffic we took our time, could pull over whenever we wanted.  Custer State Park is something I cannot stop talking about.


----------



## bbodb1 (May 17, 2020)

And now, the *real* motivation for the trip is revealed!!!!



Cornell said:


> ....We got our hair and nails done, did some shopping (non-essential shopping), and ate in restaurants (heaven).....


----------



## DaveNV (May 17, 2020)

Cornell said:


> Yes .  Did the Wildlife Loop road in Custer , Needles, and Iron Mountain Rd.  WOW!  Just amazing.  Because there was so little traffic we took our time, could pull over whenever we wanted.  Custer State Park is something I cannot stop talking about.



I'm glad you enjoyed it.  The Black Hills is a lot more than just Mount Rushmore. 

Dave


----------



## klpca (May 17, 2020)

bbodb1 said:


> And now, the *real* motivation for the trip is revealed!!!!


Agreed. I still don't understand how haircuts aren't essential.


----------



## Brett (May 17, 2020)

bbodb1 said:


> And now, the *real* motivation for the trip is revealed!!!!



yes -  but restaurants and hair salons are now open everywhere ..... well, almost


----------



## Luanne (May 17, 2020)

Brett said:


> yes -  but restaurants and hair salons are now open everywhere ..... well, almost


Not here. Probably not until June.


----------



## Cornell (May 17, 2020)

Brett said:


> yes -  but restaurants and hair salons are now open everywhere ..... well, almost


Not where I live


----------



## WVBaker (May 17, 2020)

Cornell said:


> Not where I live



I guess you don't live in "everywhere". Check a map and see just where "everywhere" is.


----------



## Cornell (May 17, 2020)

WVBaker said:


> I guess you don't live in "everywhere". Check a map and see just where "everywhere" is.


Yes and I have two friends that are OWNERS of salons.  They are despondent.  Seriously despondent.  And they have not gotten a single $$ of loan money.  It's not just about me getting my nails done.


----------



## bbodb1 (May 17, 2020)

If you need help getting your bearings:


----------



## Cornell (May 17, 2020)

bbodb1 said:


> If you need help getting your bearings:


ABSOLUTELY ONE OF MY FAVORITE SONGS!!!!!  I saw Dwight w/Steve Earle two year ago.  What an incredible show.  

For being a city slicker, I admire and love western life.  There's nothing I enjoy more than going to a rodeo.


----------



## MrockStar (May 17, 2020)

Cornell said:


> Yes and I have two friends that are OWNERS of salons.  They are despondent.  Seriously despondent.  And they have not gotten a single $$ of loan money.  It's not just about me getting my nails done.


You may have brought this up to them already, maybe they could sell gift certificates to current/former customers for Future hair/nail care. It might help them through a rough patch.


----------



## Cornell (May 17, 2020)

MrockStar said:


> You may have brought this up to them already, maybe they could sell gift certificates to current/former customers for Future hair/nail care. It might help them through a rough patch.


This is what's happening with this idea (gift cards)....people around here are jumping off that idea b/c they are worried that many businesses like these are not going to reopen & they won't get the value of their gift cards back.

I just prepaid my gym for the remainder of 2020.  The owner is hurting so bad right now.  If he folds, I don't care.  He's a good guy and if I don't see the money again, I'm cool with it. He's a single dad with 3 kids.  I've been there.  It's not easy.


----------



## MrockStar (May 17, 2020)

Cornell said:


> This is what's happening with this idea (gift cards)....people around here are jumping off that idea b/c they are worried that many businesses like these are not going to reopen & they won't get the value of their gift cards back.
> 
> I just prepaid my gym for the remainder of 2020.  The owner is hurting so bad right now.  If he folds, I don't care.  He's a good guy and if I don't see the money again, I'm cool with it. He's a single dad with 3 kids.  I've been there.  It's not easy.


Right, understood. They "Salons"could always provide in home visits, eventually.


----------



## Luanne (May 17, 2020)

Cornell said:


> This is what's happening with this idea (gift cards)....people around here are jumping off that idea b/c they are worried that many businesses like these are not going to reopen & they won't get the value of their gift cards back.
> 
> I just prepaid my gym for the remainder of 2020.  The owner is hurting so bad right now.  If he folds, I don't care.  He's a good guy and if I don't see the money again, I'm cool with it. He's a single dad with 3 kids.  I've been there.  It's not easy.


The gym I belong to is an independent.  I prepay for a year as it's cheaper that way.  So far I've used two months of the twelve I paid for.  There is no way I'm going back to the gym right away, even if they do open up in June.  He closed the gym before the state even had the stay at home order as he didn't want to be "that place" where people got sick.  He is now trying to find out from members if they will come back right away, or if they will come back ever. There are a lot of older people who go there.  There is a possibility he may not reopen at all.  I have no idea what will happen to the prepaid memberships.  I understand this is not his only business, but it is his "baby".  My trainer is currently looking for space she might be able to rent so she can continue to work with her clients.

The gym did get some kind of loan or PPP. He was able to pay the staff and class instructors.  People like my trainer who work independently, didn't get anything from him.  She did apply for unemployment.


----------



## Luanne (May 17, 2020)

MrockStar said:


> Right, understood. They "Salons"could always provide in home visits, eventually.


No, they can't.  I just had this discussion with someone who is a hairdresser on another board. Her license is good if she works in a licensed salon.  I don't know if it's that way for all states.


----------



## MrockStar (May 17, 2020)

Luanne said:


> No, they can't.  I just had this discussion with someone who is a hairdresser on another board. Her license is good if she works in a licensed salon.  I don't know if it's that way for all states.


Ok, great point  each state does vary. Thanks for the FYI.


----------



## dago (May 17, 2020)

Cornell said:


> Greetings.  So my trip to SD was wonderful and just what the doctor ordered.
> 
> I described my flight out of ORD in some other thread.  But flying was certainly weird and a completely different vibe at ORD than usual.  The Rapid City airport is fantastically small and easy.
> 
> ...


Wow - you got to  see a lot in that short period of time. I spent a week there and also got to see Devils Tower(is probably closed now), and took a drive to Little Big Horn Battlefield in Montana. 

Any place other than the Chicago area traffic is minimal. Chicago traffic is brutal. And the tolls are outrageous. I try to avoid the area.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (May 17, 2020)

Sounds like an amazing trip. Glad you were able to enjoy some quality 1:1 time with your daughter. You both will look back on this trip fondly when she leaves for college.


----------



## PcflEZFlng (May 17, 2020)

So glad you got to enjoy this trip! Like everyone else, was looking forward to hear how it went. I know it did you and your daughter a world of good!


----------



## PcflEZFlng (May 17, 2020)

Also just had to add a comment about traffic since it was mentioned upthread. From anedoctal evidence, at least, it seems it's still pretty light in most places. I don't go out much, so out of curiosity I checked the traffic online at 4:50 PM on Friday, which would normally mean jammed freeways everywhere here in San Diego. All the roads were wide open!


----------



## b2bailey (May 18, 2020)

Brett said:


> yes -  but restaurants and hair salons are now open everywhere ..... well, almost


Nope, not here in Palm Springs area.


----------



## nerodog (May 18, 2020)

Wow, beautiful  picture and soubda like a lovely  trip!!! Thanks for sharing...it makes me want to visit.


----------



## dago (May 18, 2020)

PcflEZFlng said:


> Also just had to add a comment about traffic since it was mentioned upthread. From anedoctal evidence, at least, it seems it's still pretty light in most places. I don't go out much, so out of curiosity I checked the traffic online at 4:50 PM on Friday, which would normally mean jammed freeways everywhere here in San Diego. All the roads were wide open!


Regarding the traffic... you may be right. My neighbor just drove back from Fla to here in Ohio last week and he told me he breezed thru Atlanta, which is usually a traffic nightmare similar to Chicago. First time that's ever happened. He said it was like a ghost town.


----------



## SandyPGravel (May 18, 2020)

Just stumbled upon this thread.  A couple years ago we did a driving vacation to Avon, CO.  Since we were driving and I wanted to see Mt Rushmore we drove through SD.  Our first night we stayed in Sioux Falls.  Very beautiful if you ever get a chance check out the falls.  Then we drove to Keystone for the next night.  I "discovered" the Badlands shortly before our trip and we did a little detour through the park.  It happened to be on the centennial or bicentennial weekend of the park service so we got in free.  WOW is that a spectacular park.  I would love to experience it at sunset.  I would definitely do another driving trip to SD.  

I know you have a few more hours on each end of the trip than we did to drive to SD, but it was worth it.  Like @DaveNW   mentioned speed limit is 80 on the bigger roads.

Glad you enjoyed your trip, now you will have to check out the eastern section you missed.


----------



## dago (May 18, 2020)

SandyPGravel said:


> Just stumbled upon this thread.  A couple years ago we did a driving vacation to Avon, CO.  Since we were driving and I wanted to see Mt Rushmore we drove through SD.  Our first night we stayed in Sioux Falls.  Very beautiful if you ever get a chance check out the falls.  Then we drove to Keystone for the next night.  I "discovered" the Badlands shortly before our trip and we did a little detour through the park.  It happened to be on the centennial or bicentennial weekend of the park service so we got in free.  WOW is that a spectacular park.  I would love to experience it at sunset.  I would definitely do another driving trip to SD.
> 
> I know you have a few more hours on each end of the trip than we did to drive to SD, but it was worth it.  Like @DaveNW   mentioned speed limit is 80 on the bigger roads.
> 
> Glad you enjoyed your trip, now you will have to check out the eastern section you missed.


I agree Sioux Falls is definitely worth a visit, as is a drive along the Missouri River to the Lower Brule Indian Reservation to St Joseph Indian School. Lots of things to see in the Eastern section of the State, along I 90.


----------



## Cornell (May 18, 2020)

@dago @SandyPGravel  I'm very interested in hearing more about Sioux Falls .  Online it looks to be a nice small city.  I mentioned it to some of the western SD locals and they had a look of distaste and said "boring farm land".  I gathered there is a west vs. east side SD thing going on .


----------



## dago (May 18, 2020)

Cornell said:


> @dago @SandyPGravel  I'm very interested in hearing more about Sioux Falls .  Online it looks to be a nice small city.  I mentioned it to some of the western SD locals and they had a look of distaste and said "boring farm land".  I gathered there is a west vs. east side SD thing going on .


I am talking about just the falls. I didn't go to the city itself. The falls are awesome. I think the city would be a worth while visit. My schedule didn't allow for it when I visited the falls , but if I ever get back in that area it will be on my to do list. Eastern SD IS basically farmland, but, still lots of interesting things to see along I 90.


----------



## susieq (May 18, 2020)

So glad you enjoyed your trip ~ I knew you would!!!


----------



## Sugarcubesea (May 18, 2020)

Cornell said:


> I am limit up with this whole SIP thing and decided I need to get the heck out of Illinois before I lose my mind.  Decided that S. Dakota looks about as "free" and welcoming as anywhere in the US right now.  I have never had a desire to visit S. Dakota, but now I am going and am excited.  Just going for a long weekend in 2 weeks.  Me & my daughter.  Staying in Deadwood.  Lodging is open.  State parks are open.  Scenery looks beautiful and I hope to see a bison or two.
> 
> Oh -- my daughter does NOT want to look at any colleges while we are there.


I have been meaning to ask, How was your trip?  I went to S. Dakota once right before I got out of college for a job interview in January...I turned that job offer down...too much snow for me...LOL


----------



## rapmarks (May 19, 2020)

My daughter lived in Sioux Falls for a few years, it really is a nice city, and home values are similar to other cities in midwest


----------



## dago (May 19, 2020)

SandyPGravel said:


> Just stumbled upon this thread.  A couple years ago we did a driving vacation to Avon, CO.  Since we were driving and I wanted to see Mt Rushmore we drove through SD.  Our first night we stayed in Sioux Falls.  Very beautiful if you ever get a chance check out the falls.  Then we drove to Keystone for the next night.  I "discovered" the Badlands shortly before our trip and we did a little detour through the park.  It happened to be on the centennial or bicentennial weekend of the park service so we got in free.  WOW is that a spectacular park.  I would love to experience it at sunset.  I would definitely do another driving trip to SD.
> 
> I know you have a few more hours on each end of the trip than we did to drive to SD, but it was worth it.  Like @DaveNW   mentioned speed limit is 80 on the bigger roads.
> 
> Glad you enjoyed your trip, now you will have to check out the eastern section you missed.


@SandyPGravel I noticed that you live not too far from Janesville, WI. I love Janesville. I made a special trip to Rotary Botanical Gardens to see the Christmas lights. It was a spur of the moment trip. We live in the Cleveland Ohio area. Whenever I am in that area, I make it a point to stop at the Botanical Gardens.


----------



## Pathways (May 19, 2020)

Cornell said:


> Saw bison (and babies which were leaping and running around), bighorn sheep, cows and more cows (including darling calves)



OK - So weird ? here.  Kittens are cute, piglets are cute, calves are cute, and so on.  Does anyone think a baby bison is cute? My DW thinks they are U**Y!   (I tend to agree)


----------



## bbodb1 (May 19, 2020)

@Cornell - glad you enjoyed your trip!  
As an aside, how are the future plans playing out for your daughter?


----------



## Cornell (May 19, 2020)

Pathways said:


> OK - So weird ? here.  Kittens are cute, piglets are cute, calves are cute, and so on.  Does anyone think a baby bison is cute? My DW thinks they are U**Y!   (I tend to agree)


Oh no!!!  The baby bison we saw were leaping and frolicking.  Maybe we are so desperate for joy and happiness that we found them particularly cute.


----------



## Cornell (May 19, 2020)

bbodb1 said:


> @Cornell - glad you enjoyed your trip!
> As an aside, how are the future plans playing out for your daughter?


It's like a roller coaster around here.  She has concluded she does NOT want to go to college in S Dakota , despite her enjoyment of our trip.  

Things are looking very bleak here for school this fall (not reopening).  One of my sisters lives in suburban Milwaukee.  We are discussing that my daughter might live with my sister for the upcoming school year and attend school up there -- if schools fully reopen in Wisconsin this fall.  Sounds radical, but some of the ideas that have been floated with how school might shake out here in IL are pretty bleak.  The high school for my sister's neighborhood is an excellent one.  

My daughter could come home on the weekends which would be nice. 

Hopefully it won't get to that.  But I did see that the top high school football player in IL is moving to FL this summer so he can finish high school there as there will be no fall sports in IL.  It blows my mind that it's getting to the point where we are shipping kids out of state to finish up their high school educations.


----------



## Monykalyn (May 20, 2020)

Ah so sorry I didn't catch this thread before your trip but sounds like a great time!! It's funny because I just finished planning a 10 day trip end of June/first week of July. I was born in and grew up in North Dakota and family trips were South Dakota,Wyoming, Montana, Wisconsin and Minnesota. In fact I was digging through my childhood albums looking for old pictures-Missing an album or two, sister may have it-as I was specifically looking for the pic of the car looking like it was "stuck" in the tunnel on Iron mountain road (ooh I remember mom being so mad dad stopped in middle of road to take a picture!) and  Crazy Horse monument-really want that one as it's been 35 years since I've been back. We decided we needed to do something this summer and well-what better way to physical distance than South Dakota? I booked us residential hotels or apartment suites so we wouldn't even be sharing much common space (if any) with others too LOL. Probably last time all 5 of us together before the budding geologist goes off to grad school and the HS grad goes off to college. Going to torture the kids by making them see all the kitchy roadside stuff-Corn Palace, Wall Drug (should be open by then), prairie dogs, hikes in the parks, Devil's Tower etc. Oldest kiddo has to wear masks at work (restaurant) so she has scoped out a couple places to get them made to see what fits/feels best as she's ordered a couple different kinds. We will all have a couple by time we travel, even though we are driving.
Hope school works out for your kiddo! I think(HOPE) we will have effective treatments by late summer/early fall that will at least allow those who get severely ill to have a much better recovery chance!


----------



## dago (Oct 10, 2020)

Cornell said:


> Hello friends .  I love all of your comments. I must confess ignorance that I did not fully appreciate all that SD had to offer until I started looking into this.  I love nature and natural beauty so I think this is going to be a good trip.  And @geekette  -- I honestly wish we were staying a bit longer now that I'm digging into this some more!
> 
> We are staying at a B&B in Deadwood.  I am NOT a B&B kind of person.  I told my daughter where we were staying and I thought she'd make some snide comment but she said "Sounds nice, might be good to have some other people to talk to".  HAHAHAHA - love it.  And she's right.
> 
> ...


De Smet - Laura Ingalls Little House on the Prairie. Too far off the beaten path for me while I was in SD. But I did consider it


----------

